# Problème: The requested URL could not be retrieved



## CarodeDakar (21 Janvier 2006)

Depuis moins d'une semaine, Internet se plante à plusieurs reprises durant la journée - accès aux sites Web, diretement -  sans aucune bonne raison, vu que je peux vérifier que je suis "online" quand même.

Je m'explique: quand j'ouvre Safari, je reçois un message - plus bas - disant que je suis dans l'erreur, et pourtant, je reçois et peux envoyer des messages sur Entourage - qui doit pourtant passer par Yahoo pour m'envoyer mes messages.

J'ai bien sûr fait éteindre et redémarrer mon iBookG4 de multiples fois.

Et puis, tout à coup, sans aucunes autres bonnes raisons - les miennes, bien entendu  - pffff, ça repart - comme en ce moment, j'ai attendu 15 minutes de ce message:

---

The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?
The following error was encountered:
Unable to determine IP address from host name for forums.macg.co
The dnsserver returned:
Name Error: The domain name does not exist.
This means that:
 The cache was not able to resolve the hostname presented in the URL. 
 Check if the address is correct. 
Your cache administrator is root. 

Generated Fri, 20 Jan 2006 14:12:09 GMT by proxy (squid/2.5.STABLE3)

---

J'ai vidé le cache, mais je n'ai pas réinitalisé Safari, ça me tente pas trop... mais faudra-t-il le faire ou bien, c'est un autre problème dont il est question?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

Je remonte, parce que ça arrive au moins 2 ou 3 fois par jour.

Ça n'est arrivé à personne, sur Mac?

Merci!


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Janvier 2006)

Africa last call  

J'ai été voir sur Google, j'ai trouvé de quoi, mais yé comprenish errrien, because English is not my first language, even if I speak it. :hein:


----------

